# Is Audi TT as easy to work on yourself as VWs ?



## anthony_g (Jan 9, 2001)

Hi. 'got two MKIV 1.8Ts. Over the years I've learned a lot on how to work on them myself (all from this forum, cant thank folks enough). Now I'm thinking of trading one in for a used Audi TT 1.8T. Are the parts for that car as reasonably priced and easy to find online as an MKIV (I know it's the same chassis, etc). Is the timing belt procedure any more difficult (as I'm sure i'll have to do that myself if I buy one used, I've done two TB jobs so far on MKIVs)? Anyone have any bad experiences with a TT 1.8T? ANything I should watch out for? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Is Audi TT as easy to work on yourself as VWs ? (anthony_g)*

fyi: the 1.8T/3.2 quattro use the R32's rear suspension


----------



## anthony_g (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Is Audi TT as easy to work on yourself as VWs ? (l88m22vette)*

I would actually prefer to get a FWD/non quattro TT. Would that use the same rear suspension as a VW MKIV?


----------



## 4o66 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: Is Audi TT as easy to work on yourself as VWs ? (anthony_g)*

I moved from a mk4 jetta 1.8t to the TT, not too big a jump. There is less room to get to the engine, and some parts are almost impossible to get to without moving other parts out of the way.
JUST DO IT! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Is Audi TT as easy to work on yourself as VWs ? (anthony_g)*

I can say about the timing belt not being that hard, I'm in electronics and got it done with a write up and help from a friend... ( you really need a friend )


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Is Audi TT as easy to work on yourself as VWs ? (1.8Tabamoura)*

IMO it's about the same. Only thing that ticked me off was the rear sway bar is above the exhaust so you have to drop that, and the front bumper is a beotch to remove. But to end on a positive note, the interior is about the same to remove stuff and the TT taillights come out 100x faster and you don't lose any nuts down the side of your car


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Is Audi TT as easy to work on yourself as VWs ? (anthony_g)*

Its the same suspension, which means its something like 5" narrower (?) and is not multi-link, and you also have to realize that the 225TT (quattro) uses a K04 turbo, not a k03, has forged internals, has piston oil squirters, a stronger tranny, and a few other things that are better than the FWD counterpart, which is just a Golf in nicer clothing. Hope that helps


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Is Audi TT as easy to work on yourself as VWs ? (l88m22vette)*

all 1.8t's have forged internals. If they didnt, they would blow when you got chipped if not before.
The 2000 ATC and the 225's both have the same internals. Its just that in 2001 vw put in weaker 19mm wirst pin rods in the engines and keeped the 20mm wristpin rods for the 225.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Is Audi TT as easy to work on yourself as VWs ? (cincyTT)*

oic...thanks cincy


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Is Audi TT as easy to work on yourself as VWs ? (l88m22vette)*

for the most part......but thier is a few tricky/more complicated things on the TT that differ from the VW


----------



## anthony_g (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Is Audi TT as easy to work on yourself as VWs ? (TTurboNegro)*

Thx folks, makes sense.


----------

